# CHALLENGE : MAKE THIS IMAGE LOOK PROFESSIONAL



## LeBeau

I couldn't decide what to do with this photo. So I'll make it a challenege, if you took this photo, how would you make it go from good to outstanding? Then upload the picture and we will compare with everyone elses.


----------



## NateWagner

problem... it's not a very good photo. The composition and crop is not good. You don't have the whole tree, you have the trailer coming out the back of the horse, you have the shed on the right, the foreground with the dead tree branches is too busy and a tilted background. 

If you want a shot to look professional it needs to start out good.


----------



## JimmyO

Haha what a fuccking joke


----------



## LeBeau

JimmyO said:


> Haha what a fuccking joke



Well, thank you for putting it simple, I knew there wasn't much to do so I wanted to see what you guys could come up with, but apparently you guys thought the same thing as I.


----------



## Overread

It's far too late for me to put a meaningfull responce and suggestions for the image above *you'd just get ramblings at this hour* but



JimmyO said:


> Haha what a fuccking joke



No - someone is asking for some creative, compositional and editing advice on their current work. Their method of asking might show that there is more for them to learn, but it hardly warrents an unprovoked and needless attack such as you have given.


----------



## JimmyO

Overread said:


> No - someone is asking for some creative, compositional and editing advice on their current work. Their method of asking might show that there is more for them to learn, but it hardly warrents an unprovoked and needless attack such as you have given.



They knew it was bad and werent looking for shooting advice.


----------



## NateWagner

Even so, there is no reason for that kind of a response.


----------



## JimmyO

NateWagner said:


> Even so, there is no reason for that kind of a response.



:violin:


----------



## RobContreras

Hey i figured i'd give it a try, i'm a beginner myself but here is what i think was workable  C&C away! haha :thumbup:


----------



## thebeatles

RobContreras said:


> Hey i figured i'd give it a try, i'm a beginner myself but here is what i think was workable  C&C away! haha :thumbup:



Not bad.


----------



## epp_b

[URL=http://img.phyrefile.com/epp_b/2010/03/24/1245087926_troll-detected.png]
	

[/URL]


----------



## fallenangel78

I editted it but haven't figured out how to publish it on the forum.  It is in my gallery though.


----------



## Gseries1

I'll give it a go.


----------



## rallysman

nvm.


----------



## Formatted

Straightened, Sharpened, Replace Colour and curves.

My Photos Are NOT OK to Edit / Steal


----------



## CNCO

way too saturated


----------



## Radiating

Posting to say I just started working on the photo, I'm a little bored so lets see how long this takes and what I can do.


----------



## chriswellner

When I saw the pic it looked like something that shoulda been in a Western magazine from 1952. So I tried to make it look like that. If that makes sense. Spent about a minute on this.


----------



## deb

I'll try - but it's a down and dirty edit on one layer without the wacom.  Maybe you can see the idea, though.


----------



## D-B-J

^^ very hasty blurring..


----------



## rwarren92

I like robs better than mine maybe if i put it in bokeh i could pull it off






whatcha think  i know there's a lot of repetitive dirt... I didn't want him eating bricks and sticks for dinner


----------



## Photos de l'amour

Ok, all the kids were in bed and hubby was gaming so I thought I would play around with this.  :blushing: Please don't completely bash me, lol.


----------



## Sbuxo

deb said:


> I'll try - but it's a down and dirty edit on one layer without the wacom.  Maybe you can see the idea, though.


did you gauge out it's eyeball?


----------



## baturn

JimmyO,
Thanks for being the second horse's ass in this thread.


----------



## deb

Sbuxo said:


> deb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try - but it's a down and dirty edit on one layer without the wacom.  Maybe you can see the idea, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you gauge out it's eyeball?
Click to expand...


Not intentionally....but anything's possible.

My grandson (8 yrs old) just got his photography beltloop in cub scouts, and when he saw me playing around he wanted to play, too.  I showed him how to blur the background and use the clone tool, and he wanted to try to "make the eye sparkle".  

He thought it was really "cool" that the computer could do that, but he was more excited when it "appeared" online after we finished.


----------



## manaheim

I can't do it here because I don't have the tools available, but someone should try this to illustrate another way to handle this image to show OP...

1. Crop out left of image hacking tree in 2 in a visually appealing way
2. Copy the part of the image on the right starting where the rock is to roughly at the nose of the horse, flip it horizontally, tack the copied piece onto the right hand side of the image and then stretch it out so it makes a "full frame" (do a bit of cloning, perhaps to mix it up)

It will be a TOTAL hack job and look a bit weird but it will illustrate very quickly how this might have been handled a LITTLE better.




Oh, and JimmyO... seriously... go back under your bridge.  You have to be one of the most unconstructive attack-prone people I have seen on TPF.


----------



## pbelarge

What I see from the different renderings is that, depending on an individuals taste, there is more than one way to skin a cat.
Nice effort to all who tried, I like seeing what different people _"see and do"_


----------



## deb

Photos de l'amour said:


> Ok, all the kids were in bed and hubby was gaming so I thought I would play around with this.  :blushing: Please don't completely bash me, lol.



So far, I like this one best with number 21 coming in a close second.

This one left the grass green enough to keep me from thinking the horse was eating dirt, and removed all the fence posts and braces from between the horse's legs.


----------



## rwarren92

deb said:


> Photos de l'amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, all the kids were in bed and hubby was gaming so I thought I would play around with this.  :blushing: Please don't completely bash me, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I like this one best with number 21 coming in a close second.
> 
> This one left the grass green enough to keep me from thinking the horse was eating dirt, and removed all the fence posts and braces from between the horse's legs.
Click to expand...



I agree. the horse looks to far back in mine and 23 took out the green post and their mtns are a lil less distracting


----------



## robertwsimpson

straighten, sharpen, adjust brightness, contrast, color, heal out trash, selective burning and dodging.


----------



## max3k

I'll give it a go.


----------



## robertwsimpson

lol did you do anything besides add your watermark?


----------



## max3k

i thought adding a watermark made it professional


----------



## robertwsimpson

dang, why didn't I think of that!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Everyone knows the pros all use something more loopy and swoopy though!


----------



## rwarren92

^^bahaha^^   

photoshop CS5 with content aware fill would have made what i did a 5 min job


----------



## max3k

robertwsimpson said:


> Everyone knows the pros all use something more loopy and swoopy though!


 
sorry, I used a Man's font, not some girly swirly font


----------



## robertwsimpson

Girls are way more professional than we are


----------



## max3k

robertwsimpson said:


> Girls are way more professional than we are


 
Prove it.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I thought I did with the loops swoop font comment?


----------



## max3k




----------



## robertwsimpson

That's the most professional looking photo I've ever seen.


----------



## max3k

hmm...i might dive into wedding photography now...:lmao:


----------



## manaheim

This is a silly hack-job intended exclusively to show a point about composition...


----------



## Dominantly

^^ Awesome, best edit yet.

Now if you could remove the trailer from the horses ass, we would be golden like a shower.


----------



## manaheim

"golden like a shower"

I was tempted to remove the trailer, straighten the horizon, etc. but then I started thinking about putting lava bursting out of the little volcano I built there and I realized I needed to back away from the photoshop.


----------



## burnws6




----------



## burnws6

artificial insemination is no joke kids.


----------



## Dominantly

Nice, but needs more cowbell.


----------



## burnws6

Dominantly said:


> Nice, but needs more cowbell.




Touche Dom,...Touche


----------



## magkelly

This my take on it. Hard to do too much with it given it's a rather blurry web file to begin with, but here you go. Still not entirely calendar worthy, but better a bit, I think.


----------



## AndreaB

I'm slack, this is what i did.  LOL


----------



## thisisthegame

here you go bro


----------



## Vautrin

That looks like a refined, city horse.  He should be in the city :sillysmi::sillysmi::sillysmi:


----------



## mikemicki

Here's 2 quick edit/ideas:





-


----------



## erinc

I was bored, why not... =/ I removed that odd shaft, got rid of the twigs and branches that were laying everywhere, cropped, and fiddled with the colors.


----------



## leftypony

I thought the pony looked bored so I put him in a field with more grass and a buddy


----------



## ghache

leftypony said:


> I thought the pony looked bored so I put him in a field with more grass and a buddy


 

ahahah i loled


----------



## quentinjs

Took orig, darkend forground, blurred and multiplied background.  darkened trailer a touch.  Increased intensity +10.

If you can tell me how to embed them properly that would be great, as I am struggling with such a simple thing!


----------



## irfan

how about a postcard


----------



## ghache

mikemicki said:


> Here's 2 quick edit/ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


 

best edit so far


----------



## Derrel

OUTSTANDING edits ghache!!!! Approaching the silk purse level!


----------



## irfan

Derrel said:


> OUTSTANDING edits ghache!!!! Approaching the silk purse level!



actually he was praising "mikemicki", the creator


----------



## Vautrin

it's funny because it seems the only thing worth keeping from the original picture was the horse


----------



## rossbelles

Was looking for a place to hear what ppl in the field were up to, and look for some challenges...is this the place...oh well too late...I registered.

http://bellesphoto.shutterfly.com/927

not sure if this is how this is done but gave it a try.


----------



## Sbuxo

Vautrin said:


> That looks like a refined, city horse.  He should be in the city :sillysmi::sillysmi::sillysmi:


I'm super late but :lmao:


----------



## Sbuxo

leftypony said:


> I thought the pony looked bored so I put him in a field with more grass and a buddy


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## UUilliam




----------



## ivomitcats




----------



## Robin Usagani

Do I win?  The old fellow looks like a pro now!


----------



## KKJUN

this thread reminds me of this:


----------



## Vautrin

LOL


----------



## TheLogan

omg. I'm on the floor...


----------



## CW Jones

HAHAHAHA Yup I remember seeing that one!


----------



## Vautrin

here's the thing...i think you have people who just want to learn...  then you have jackasses who want you to do something for them for free


----------



## Sbuxo

Lmao I've seen that one. Those people are fanni, I like them [:


----------



## KmH

LeBeau said:


> I couldn't decide what to do with this photo. So I'll make it a challenege, if you took this photo, how would you make it go from good to outstanding? Then upload the picture and we will compare with everyone elses.


OK. I accept your challenge but you need to know, there is not much point in trying to polish a turd. A pro would have used the Delete key and slapped their head while mumbleing, "What was I thinking?". I wonder if that is Mt. Graham in the background, camera right.


----------



## stockdogtta

Hers' my quick edit on this


----------



## epp_b

KKJUN said:


> this thread reminds me of this:



Totally epic and worth the repost


----------



## Simons

bit different..

From





To


----------



## ababysean

Is that a slong I spy from the horse?


----------



## sheavo

From an 18 year olds perspective


----------



## filmshooter

Quick edit. First post. Hello all!


----------



## markomni

this thread is cracking me up


----------



## GregR

ababysean said:


> Is that a slong I spy from the horse?


 
I think you mean shlong :lmao:

Though I think it's actually a pick-axe LOL

Thanks for pointing it out though, I can't get the image from my head!


----------



## Jen15580

next time taking a photo like this... try turning the camera to fit the whole tree and move like 4 steps left and that will take the trailer out from his a$$. and simplify!!!!!!


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Well... I spent about 20 minutes on it and I still would really think it looked professional if I saw it... just photoshopped to look better.

But in the midst of all the ramble on these pages of thread, there is some good advice.


----------



## shutterbugsdesign

epp_b said:


> KKJUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally epic and worth the repost
Click to expand...


:lmao: i just had to quote and comment on this! :lmao:


----------



## shutterbugsdesign

anyways here are my edits...






and







let me know if it's any good. thanks!


----------



## amran

HMM... you need to have a very crative mind at editing!! will see what i can do!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Not sure how much more professional you can make it!



Schwettylens said:


> Do I win? The old fellow looks like a pro now!


----------



## Kat28

took a stab.  Not an easy shot to work with. (entertaining thread, by the way. lol)


----------



## Francis E. Marchiona

RobContreras said:


> Hey i figured i'd give it a try, i'm a beginner myself but here is what i think was workable  C&C away! haha :thumbup:



Actually pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## graecyn

Half asleep, but what the hell.


----------



## DanFinePhotography

mikemicki said:


> Here's 2 quick edit/ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



i like the top one, possible a few selected areas could be sharpened on a separate layer otherwise pretty good


----------



## bkristopher

ehh....why not..


----------



## IDLaxStar

I spent way to much time with this, and I don't feel like putting more work into this haha. Someone else can take this and work more with it. But I did a lot to this. What do you guys think.


----------



## Offhand

How about something a bit more abstract.






[/IMG]


----------



## Andkevina

Kind of sloppy, but you get the point......


----------



## manaheim

omfg this thread won't die.


----------



## filmshooter

Soon Manaheim, soon..... Wilbur will be taken inside the dog food processing plant and it will be over...


----------



## dubaifor

Looks a lot better now
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------



## mediocretes

I think a lot of this kind of thing comes down to personal taste and style, but I went for a more western color scheme, and tried to sharpen up the horse a little.


----------



## FalconHead

mediocretes said:


>


 


mikemicki said:


> -


 
I'm a beginner and to me these two seem to give a touch of professionalism. They seem to accomplish the mood of the original picture very well.

great job guys :thumbup:


----------



## pikartz




----------



## dcmoody23

This is easily the funniest thread of all time.  I hope people start making more of these.


----------



## infamousjwills

To be professional you got to get PAID.


----------



## Jeatley

Why do I feel like some one stole the last 5 minutes of my life cause I read this?


----------



## dcmoody23

Jeatley said:


> Why do I feel like some one stole the last 5 minutes of my life cause I read this?



Because you dont have a sense of humor


----------



## filmshooter

Great, the MTV executives will see this and have Xzibit and Cowboy Troy hosting "Pimp My Horse" :lmao:


----------



## sammy

I feel like the photo with money is the current winner. Otherwise the horse just looks sad witha a caravan sticking out its bum


----------



## Jessi_691

This is mine (amatuer's attempt) curious to know what people think about the vignetting.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NCAFLeo88

Offhand said:


> How about something a bit more abstract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




LOVE THIS!!


----------



## manaheim

*empties revolver into thread*

*throws gun at thread*

*runs away*


----------



## filmshooter

manaheim, I hope you will like this one! The dog food factory couldnt get him, maybe the German soldier will!

Edit: I like this thread. The more you hate it, manaheim, the crazier situations I want to put the horse in! This could get me in trouble with the mods if it keeps going on ahaha


----------



## manaheim

I never said I hated it.


----------



## filmshooter

Ok, the more you would like to see it end, or rather the more you talk about it still going, the more I think evil thoughts about the horse. I should see a shrink.


----------



## thedeepestsleep

Why not.


----------



## mrpink

If this thread dies, the internet dies with it.










p!nK


----------



## dorramide7

Very Impressive heavy workout!



bookmarked and b back l8er, bro,


----------



## NCAFLeo88

thedeepestsleep said:


> Why not.




This is wrong on so many levels....but FUNNY!


----------



## mogamadness

hhMM Sory  for changing whole scenerio


----------



## filmshooter

mogamadness said:


> hhMM Sory  for changing whole scenerio



Don't be sorry for being creative! Ever!! Never ever ever!!! Did you not see how I put the horse in front of a dog food factory and made a comment about him going inside and it (the thread) being over soon? LoL Have fun with it, be creative and enjoy photography! =D


----------



## lildlege1

Overread said:


> It's far too late for me to put a meaningfull responce and suggestions for the image above *you'd just get ramblings at this hour* but
> 
> 
> 
> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha what a fuccking joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No - someone is asking for some creative, compositional and editing advice on their current work. Their method of asking might show that there is more for them to learn, but it hardly warrents an unprovoked and needless attack such as you have given.
Click to expand...

 
Well said overread. :thumbup:


----------



## LeBeau

Wow, just read all this... Hilarious.


----------



## Lodd

WAY to serious thread. i removed the trailer. added contrast, sharpness and some dynamic range. and another horse...


----------



## Lodd

Ahhh, MUCH better...


----------



## thatfornoobs

I agree with some of the other replies. Try practicing the rule of  thirds. I think by the sound of your original post you would truly  benefit from it. The rule of thirds is likely the most commonly  forgotten rule of photography.


----------



## Stephen.C

ROFLMAO!!! Best thread ive seen in a while....anyways, lodd i think mr hands would like your photoo.


----------



## thatfornoobs

Lodd said:


> Ahhh, MUCH better...



That's literally just pure brilliance.


----------



## maazkhan

i tried something with this...but cant post the image  new to the forum and i need 5 posts at least..


----------



## Joseph Westrupp

maazkhan said:


> i tried something with this...but cant post the image  new to the forum and i need 5 posts at least..


Kudos for keeping the magic alive, anyway. There's gold to be found in this thread.


----------



## MichiganFarts

Joseph Westrupp said:


> maazkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i tried something with this...but cant post the image  new to the forum and i need 5 posts at least..
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos for keeping the magic alive, anyway. There's gold to be found in this thread.
Click to expand...


You noobs got it all wrong!  The first rule of thread resurrection, is to randomly quote someone from a year old thread, and say "WTF is your problem?"


----------



## maazkhan

MichiganFarts said:


> Joseph Westrupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maazkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i tried something with this...but cant post the image  new to the forum and i need 5 posts at least..
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos for keeping the magic alive, anyway. There's gold to be found in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You noobs got it all wrong!  The first rule of thread resurrection, is to randomly quote someone from a year old thread, and say "WTF is your problem?"
Click to expand...


WTF :meh: :greenpbl:


----------



## maazkhan




----------



## wlbphoto

this thread is funny


----------



## Joseph Westrupp

maazkhan said:


>


Supreme effort. Could probably use a dash more HDR, though.


----------



## mortovismo




----------



## ~Stella~

Best thread ever.  :lmao:


----------



## SlickSalmon

This is the best thread on the whole forum.  I haven't laughed this hard in a long, long time.


----------



## jagije

Work on framing the picture before you take it and think about the rule of thirds...


----------



## ty_

I can't believe this thread has been going for a year and nobody mentioned how the fence post under him makes it look like he's fantasizing about his girl friend.


----------



## Robin Usagani

wish the OP comes back and pick a winner hahahha..


----------

